# "Bubba O'Reilly's Garage" & "Earl's Midnight-Auto"



## Bubba 123

coming soon... you have "OFFICIALLY", been "WARNED" :freak::drunk:
Bubba the Senile 123 :wave:





































A-La FINI !!! ;-)


----------



## vickers83

Well, Its about time Bubba! Looking forward to seeing your customs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

vickers83 said:


> Well, Its about time Bubba! Looking forward to seeing your customs! :thumbsup:


got well over 100... :thumbsup:

Bubba the Lazy Senile 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> got well over 100... :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba the Lazy Senile 123


OK, was hoping to get my Texaco Station's "Ground" painted 1st. for the "Garage Theme Diorama"...
but that's not coming together as planed, due to poor planning & LAZY :freak:
so, here goes the 1st "Installments"... 

I've just updated my cave today (getting there AND running OUT of ROOM..)
I have updated my Photobucket pics.. 
Feel Free, to "Cruise" through My Albums... 

Bubba (The Lazy & Senile)123


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Mmm.... Two of my favorite things... Elvira...

Lots of nice items you have, Bubba... Wish I
had some room, here...

John
.


----------



## 1970AMX

I have sent Bubba several Hot Wheels for customs and looking forward to seeing what he did with them.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lot of multitasking at Bubba's!!! Does Elvira come in HO scale???
Some good stuff in all sizes/flavors Bubba...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Lot of multitasking at Bubba's!!! Does Elvira come in HO scale???
> Some good stuff in all sizes/flavors Bubba...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


"Elvira" was a gift from a buddy of mine..
she's vinyl, about 10 inches high (shorter than "Barbie")..
with movable shoulders & waist.....
she is a factory done job, so "I" can't take any credits here :-(

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

1970AMX said:


> I have sent Bubba several Hot Wheels for customs and looking forward to seeing what he did with them.


yupper's Craig :thumbsup:

just got those "Simpson's Family car"s done :thumbsup:
need new photo shoot... changed up about everything since this was done last week :freak:

Bubba :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Lot of multitasking at Bubba's!!! Does Elvira come in HO scale???
> Some good stuff in all sizes/flavors Bubba...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


actually, "Yes".. @ least in "Bust" Form 
made Elvira's; "Macabre' Machine out of a Badd Dawg early 60's open top T-Bird (Hers is a 1959 I believe, so changing tail lights & front grill about does it..) Pics to come soon :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:










OLD pic, will update ASAP.. ;-)


----------



## hartracerman

How did you do the grille?


----------



## XracerHO

Good looking cave, great project of Elvira's car & her, in "Bust" Form!  
In one episode of the TV Show Counting Cars, her car was restored & she, in costume, drove down the Vegas Strip.  ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

XracerHO said:


> Good looking cave, great project of Elvira's car & her, in "Bust" Form!
> In one episode of the TV Show Counting Cars, her car was restored & she, in costume, drove down the Vegas Strip.  ..RL


yeah, I saw the episode of her bringing the car in to the shop-guys.. she was not in her outfit.. but still :thumbsup:

Bubba


----------



## Bubba 123

hartracerman said:


> How did you do the grille?


stole & modified the one from JL diecasts; "Frightning Lightning" :thumbsup:
this was for a friend... mine's up for final-touches soon ...

Bubba :wave:

actually, the car I made for Me' Friend.. was a converted Diecast.. used a small HO scale resin "Female" driver..
with some "Added"... "Attribute's" (hair & a, well, U get the picture LOL) also used a painted flat interior plate.
with the "Tops" of the front/back seats & dash from the diecast...

the other one I did (will have pics soon) is a Badd Dawg resin....


----------



## Bubba 123

1970AMX said:


> I have sent Bubba several Hot Wheels for customs and looking forward to seeing what he did with them.


"Several" ??? You've Blessed ME w/ dozens of hard to find (& not cost a King's Ransom ..) diecasts Craig ;-) :thumbsup:

soon to appear, getting to the bottom of "Cave-Urban-Renewals" :thumbsup:

been sick as a dogg past 2 days.. TM had it just B4 me ....
I "May" actually "LIVE", now 
BIG TY Craig :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba


----------



## alpink

get well Pete


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> get well Pete


thanks Al :thumbsup:
got that Lindy; 1/32 cobra almost done....
got it together, seams filled, primer shot, & rims/tires coming in from Caveman on E-Pay (1/32 Artin Silver spoke; $ 2.85 + $2.90 ship...)
using an Eldon 1/32 chassis... again...

pics soon as it's done... trying to finalized "What" color for body (??)

Bubba 123 

well Here's Al's Lindy, I had to use spot putty in some places, so the Original Neon-Pink casted color wasn't salvageable :-( 

I was able to use 2 "Wheel/Tire" inverted for sturdy post pins.. front just forward of the dash-area, I detailed the dash, but, alas, the Eldon can motor sets there & barely enough room for it.. so most ideas for an interior scrapped..

I WAS able to use a wheel/tire for the back chassis post. so I painted/detailed it (can be seen under back window).
used the 2 plastic "Axles", to make a "Shelf" attached to the very rear of the car..
to attach the tire/wheel to & have room for the rear chassis pin..
being that the model was cast in a 50/50 upper/lower pans (was a "Snap-Together".) it was easy to align all the pins
to there places & CA Glue the pins/holes together.. then I cut the middle & 2 ends off.. & minor trimming. adjustments..

afterwards, I added the detailed tire/wheel/pin & had to hack out a pretty good sized notch.. for the crown gear clearance.. but it is not visible due to not having to notch the upper area of said wheel/tire/Pin (should have a NON-Detailed tire next to a pic or 2... Finally, I used Artin 1/32 rims/tires (spoke) to finish off the detailing ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123

hey,
promised, my Elvira Mistress of the Dark's; Macabre' Machine...
using a Bruce Gavins Resin Tyco S-Chassis type; 1960 T-Bird, with modifications...
the taillights were changed from 3-lenses to 2-lenses.....
the front is a JL Diecast of Her car.. machined down & original Resin bumper/grill ground down to fit as a sturdy support all across the front.
I 'Black-Washed" the "Cob-Web Grill", to standout for easier viewing...
Ms. Elvira, is in the drivers seat (a modified female plastic driver)..
and the interior is fully-detailed.. & hard 2 see, but YES, "White-Wall" tires :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

NEXT on my board; 



















Up-Dated "Cave" pics due SOON :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TomH

Cool stuff coming off your bench :thumbsup:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Ooooooooo.... *Boothill Express*...

Can't wait for this one!.... Get on it, Bubba :lol: j/k...

How much trouble was it fitting the grill to the T-Bird?...

John
.


----------



## alpink

Bubba 123 said:


> thanks Al :thumbsup:
> got that Lindy; 1/32 cobra almost done....
> got it together, seams filled, primer shot, & rims/tires coming in from Caveman on E-Pay (1/32 Artin Silver spoke; $ 2.85 + $2.90 ship...)
> using an Eldon 1/32 chassis... again...
> 
> pics soon as it's done... trying to finalized "What" color for body (??)
> 
> Bubba 123
> 
> well Here's Al's Lindy, I had to use spot putty in some places, so the Original Neon-Pink casted color wasn't salvageable :-(
> 
> I was able to use 2 "Wheel/Tire" inverted for sturdy post pins.. front just forward of the dash-area, I detailed the dash, but, alas, the Eldon can motor sets there & barely enough room for it.. so most ideas for an interior scrapped..
> 
> I WAS able to use a wheel/tire for the back chassis post. so I painted/detailed it (can be seen under back window).
> used the 2 plastic "Axles", to make a "Shelf" attached to the very rear of the car..
> to attach the tire/wheel to & have room for the rear chassis pin..
> being that the model was cast in a 50/50 upper/lower pans (was a "Snap-Together".) it was easy to align all the pins
> to there places & CA Glue the pins/holes together.. then I cut the middle & 2 ends off.. & minor trimming. adjustments..
> 
> afterwards, I added the detailed tire/wheel/pin & had to hack out a pretty good sized notch.. for the crown gear clearance.. but it is not visible due to not having to notch the upper area of said wheel/tire/Pin (should have a NON-Detailed tire next to a pic or 2... Finally, I used Artin 1/32 rims/tires (spoke) to finish off the detailing ;-)


Pete, WOW
quite a transformation of the simple plastic snap kit to a work of art.
excellent Cobra Daytona.
congrats!


----------



## Bubba 123

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Ooooooooo.... *Boothill Express*...
> 
> Can't wait for this one!.... Get on it, Bubba :lol: j/k...
> 
> How much trouble was it fitting the grill to the T-Bird?...
> 
> John
> .


actually, not bad.. Bruce's casting was the same scale as the JL...
just cut it off the diecast.. thinned it a tad (casting burrs) & ground down/off
the resin's bumper & grill.. Bruce cast it very thick, so had a lot of "Base" left over...
one of those; "Put-Off for a Couple Years" jobs, that turned out easy & simple.. go figure... 
going to put it in a clear case & set on top of Her figurine
and take some more (Hopefully) detailed shoots.. :thumbsup:

Bubba (the Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> Pete, WOW
> quite a transformation of the simple plastic snap kit to a work of art.
> excellent Cobra Daytona.
> congrats!


it's not a "Factory Job".. & U guys have done a lot better...
BUT, everything seemed to go together easy/smoothly...
did "Wonders" for my "Psych-Ego" :thumbsup:
will be looking on yer ebay site 4... (??) :wave:

Bubba :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Ooooooooo.... *Boothill Express*...
> 
> Can't wait for this one!.... Get on it, Bubba :lol: j/k...
> 
> John
> .


seems the "Boot-Hill" will take a slim-line...
"Length" maybe an issue, & require some re-configuration of chassis attachment....

looking for a 'Ghoul-ish' driver figure, top-hat w/ be nice (Mortician-Looking)

..
:thumbsup: :wave:
Bubba :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> seems the "Boot-Hill" will take a slim-line...
> "Length" maybe an issue, & require some re-configuration of chassis attachment....
> 
> looking for a 'Ghoul-ish' driver figure, top-hat w/ be nice (Mortician-Looking)
> 
> OK!!
> here we go's agin!! :freak:
> 
> "BOOT-HILL EXPRESS"!!
> finished, w/ a chassis stolen from another slimline body I had....
> the "Real" rubber tires are "Doo-Doo" for traction..
> going to try a pair of thin Tomy (??) wide front sleeve tires stretched over
> the Diecast ones, OR a pair of those AFX "O"rings & see.. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diecast has a "Reverse" or "Inverted".. "Goose-Neck". between the front of the coach & the seat/driving/front wheels that has to be
> removed.. the inside of the coach is part of the chassis & rear wheel-axle that hast o be removed & underside of coach chassis ground flat..
> rear axle removed... luckily, most of the underside is FLAT, save for the side ridges & axle.. PLENTY of metal, so easy call w/ grinder, upright bench belt sander, or dremil..
> 
> the goose-neck, is a little tricky (modeling experience rating #2).. because, now the front axle & coach w/ under-carriage/chassis is now separated... again "Luckily", there is a contour channel @ the BACK of the front wheels chassis piece.. that "Cups" the front coach for easy fit..
> I used super-glue GEL, and a small junk plastic piece wedged/glued to under the back of the seat & to the lower-front middle of coach. about a generous 1/16th" wide & hidden well (Paint dark brown "Wood" color ;-) ..
> 
> OH! the "Engine" w/ tailpipes is 1 piece, cut the flat part of the pipes, & mount on "Side-Steps" of slimline on both outer sides.. and adjust for rear axle clearance...
> any questions, just ask ;-)
> 
> Bubba (Dr. Frankenstein) (((going to his Senile Head))) 123 ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> get well Pete


TY 2 "U" Al..... I "AM" :thumbsup::wave::freak::drunk:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> TY 2 "U" Al..... I "AM" :thumbsup::wave::freak:





















this is my HT "Xmas-Exchange" car, From Ed-SethnDaddy !!!
thanx to a "Certain" Mr. Pink, for the lighted Aurora chassis donation..
I was able to finish this GREAT-CUSTOM-MADE Ride", to it's ultimate deserving's :thumbsup: 
I cut some clear "Domed" model spew that fit PERFECTLY w/ NO need for gluing! and clear coated w/ "Future" (B4 installing) to clean-up the haze from 400-Grt. sanding on the cut & dome... BEST factory-made job (head-lights) I've ever seen!!! :thumbsup: 
BIG TY 2; ED, & Al 

Humbly (yeah, right, sure),

Bubba (Swollen Senile headed) 123 :wave:

OH!! ... & it Scales PERFECTLY to my HO Plasticville Gas Station !!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

Hey :wave:
got My "Elvira's Macabre' Machine", displayed "Perfectly" :thumbsup:




























:thumbsup:

Blame "Al", for giving Me the Camera & "Fat-Headed-ness" :wave:

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## Bubba 123

I owe 1 last "Tip of The Hat", to "Mayan 2012" for the CORRECT "Coyote"-banners for on their red; "Hardcastle & McCormack"..



















BOY!! ... talk about a "Crappy-Pic"!!! will redo later...
but it does show the fine details in the banner he did..
(BIG TY, w/ get better shots Mayan2012 :thumbsup

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

OFF-TOPIC;
the 2-red-flying saucer's... on the RIGHT of Elvira...
are made up for "Spaceman Spiff"..
IF, you are a "Calvin & Hobbes" Fan.. You'll get it..

Just ordered 2 "Spaceman-Spiff" heads from "Jimmy-Flintstone" :thumbsup:
and I can finish the "In-Flight" & "Landed-Version"...

I "MAY" be "Persuaded" to a trade off 1 later w/ they're finished to my satisfactions.. (good pics will be posted & NOT asking for Sun, Moon & Stars 
for it.. a simple "Solar-System" will be "Fine" :freak: :drunk: :thumbsup:










TY for your watching & any remarks/helpful criticism appreciated :thumbsup:

Bubba (Off, in My Little-World of Senility) 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

hope these aren't doubles on previous posts :freak: 














































anyone want to see better shots of singles, or questions.. let me know :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

This "SHOULD" have me caught-up w/ all the revised/added stuff since...
YEARS ago.. (BIG TY, To; Al Pink for my camera :thumbsup

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

Bubba 123 said:


> ...anyone want to see better shots of singles, or questions.. let me know :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


Wow, Bubba... Nice looking items you have there... Sure beats my
*crammed-in-totes* display technique :lol: ... Great customs you did,
also...

Request...

The pale blue (or green) car... Looks to be European... The rear window
appears to be slanted *backwards*... Maybe a Cortina?...

A close pic and info would be nice...

Thanks---John
.


----------



## Bubba 123

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Wow, Bubba... Nice looking items you have there... Sure beats my
> *crammed-in-totes* display technique :lol: ... Great customs you did,
> also...
> 
> Request...
> 
> The pale blue (or green) car... Looks to be European... The rear window
> appears to be slanted *backwards*... Maybe a Cortina?...
> 
> A close pic and info would be nice...
> 
> Thanks---John
> .


ok,:thumbsup:
"That" is an English; Anglia e-105... late '50's to mid '60's, kind of like Their "VW".. been used in "007-From Russia With Love", "Harry Potter Sorcerer's Stone" (maybe different title, w/ Mr. Weasley's enchanted flying car).. and various BBC TV series of the 1960's & '70's...

Bubba 123 :wave:










OH FERGOT'S !!! >>Body-KIT<<< is by our own GREG GIPES (alfaslot1) OR "Tailights_fade" on EBAY !!


----------



## 60chevyjim

I like your Elvira mobile .
I just bought the diecast one to convert to a slotcar .


----------



## Bubba 123

60chevyjim said:


> I like your Elvira mobile .
> I just bought the diecast one to convert to a slotcar .


can do 1 of 2 ways..
1)- use a 4-Gear chassis.
or
2)- Use a T-jet w/ divorced front axle, & some "Trickery"...
you can use upper half of dash, but w/ need to use a thin flat plastic
piece to replace interior... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:










here is the diecast conversion I did... I used the "Tops" of the interior seat-backs on the flat plastic w/ modified Female driver...


----------



## Bubba 123

double please delete Bubba :drunk::freak:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I would like To Thank; Mayan 2012 for printing & mailing me the finished Graphics for My "Coyote"!!
> 
> also; the graphics decals for my UPS Van.. I had to apply them w/ their white backing & Future sealing them...
> or they just "Disappeared" if applied as decals...
> 
> the graphics are clear as a bell, HIGH resolution...
> my "Cutting/Trimming Skills", are another story...
> 
> I'm VERY Pleased (and have extras if I get better.. :thumbsup:
> 
> TY Todd!!! :wave:
> 
> Bubba 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

bubba, any chance you can get a bottomside pic of that mustermobile? i been wanting to do one of them for awhile now and would like to see what im up against.


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> bubba, any chance you can get a bottomside pic of that mustermobile? i been wanting to do one of them for awhile now and would like to see what im up against.


"Munster's Coach" ??
sure, give me a couple days to go get it out of the cave....
you will need a slimline, and butcher the heck out of it to fit inside
those 2-per side step/stirrups like I did. a REAL PIA...
OR you can cut off the stirrups, and re-attach them after you fit the
chassis in... cutting off the chassis front wheels mounts (flat) & some side
trimming on the chassis as well..
also, you may wish to use a Neo Traction magnet on the back underneath...
all the weight is infront of the rear wheels, so traction is an issue as well...
will post pics ASAP....:thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> bubba, any chance you can get a bottomside pic of that mustermobile? i been wanting to do one of them for awhile now and would like to see what im up against.


Hey Ed,
will do a "shoot" of that tomorrow(knew I fergited something :freak::drunk
I brought it in from the cave the other day.. Duh!!! 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

I would Like to Thank; Al Pink for the Sponsor decals :thumbsup:











just got these finished from Greg Gipes :thumbsup:

Maxwell Smart & "99" in Alpine Tiger (196?)










same as above, but in Blue w/ White interior; 007 from; "Dr. No"










another Greg Gipes Exclusive; The Jag Hearse from; "Harold & Maude"..
lowered...
will have a rear lic. plate; "RIP" tomorrow


----------



## Bubba 123

here's the shoot.. I don't think it will help much 
the "floor" has to be shaved-off for chassis clearance...
it's fragile & I'm afraid to disassemble it...
the chassis will have to have the front wheel 3-hole side-plates shaved
off to the bottom. and sides shaved back with Just enough to hold the
plastic shoe-travel pins... also the very front of the forward magnet has
to be shaved on both sides.. a very Tight-Clearance Issue....
some have taken off the 2 stirrup steps per side, then reattached them to 
the chassis/body... not sure "How" that looks/works, but saves the shaving
on the front magnet areas.. I kept the body as "Intact" as possible from its original casting.... this is 1 of My; "NEVER-AGAIN" projects.. 

PHOTO BUCKET is on the "BLINK" today.. 
Email me @; [email protected] and I'll send from "My Pictures" 

Pete 























































not sure if any of this "Helps", PM w/ questions ;-)


----------



## TomH

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

*up dated my last post w/ pics*



TomH said:


> :thumbsup:


Hey Tom & Ed..
got the Munster's Coach pics "Up"...
not sure if they will help...PM me OR Email me on (??'s !!) :wink2:

Bubba 123 :smile2:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Munsters' Coach, have always like the Boothill Express, what a way to go!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool Munsters' Coach, have always like the Boothill Express, what a way to go!!! RM


hoping to "Track-Test" Boot-Hill & just parade the Munster's Coach (been awhile > )

TY All,
Bubba :wink2:

looks like, I'll be getting a few pairs of; DASH Slimline-Mags..
in the NEAR Future... since this chassis is being "Temperamental"
on working right... (got several of Its "Bros." the same way..)


----------



## Bubba 123

*"Bubba O'Reilly's & Earl's Mid-Night Auto" shop pics*

Hey!!
Finally got the "Outside" of our shop, kinda-finished (after several yrs. of planning/work.. still need to complete; "Landscaping"..)

Bubba 123 :wink2:




























:smile2:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking shop & vehicles! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

XracerHO said:


> Great looking shop & vehicles! ..RL


TY,
the larger items (trucks) are destined 4 slot-conversions >

Bubba 0 :smile2:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> TY,
> the larger items (trucks) are destined 4 slot-conversions >
> 
> Bubba 0 :smile2:


With a little (LOTS "OF" ) Luck.
I should be posting some better/easy to do detailing's, for making the "RACING RIGS" (all MFG's) MORE "Realistic"... & $Cheap$ too >

Bubba 123 :wink2:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> Hey!!
> Finally got the "Outside" of our shop, kinda-finished (after several yrs. of planning/work.. still need to complete; "Landscaping"..)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smile2:


changed/added pro-made "Warning-Beacons" to the Grey "Plow" & Blue Power Wagon.. pics soon, and These parts will be available too.. :grin2:

the "Up-Grade" parts for the; Racing-Rigs, Snow Plows, Dump Trucks, Flat Beds ect.
are almost all "In".. will need to Track-Test & "Tweek", for BEST performance.. but should have finished "Examples" late next week .....


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> changed/added pro-made "Warning-Beacons" to the Grey "Plow" & Blue Power Wagon.. pics soon, and These parts will be available too.. :grin2:
> 
> the "Up-Grade" parts for the; Racing-Rigs, Snow Plows, Dump Trucks, Flat Beds ect.
> are almost all "In".. will need to Track-Test & "Tweek", for BEST performance.. but should have finished "Examples" late next week .....


got 1/87 beacons for plow & Power Wagon..
also, anyone need/want some of these "Free-B's" from Bob, @ Slot Car Central (??) I have 6, but would prefer that individuals who are Restoring this; "Aurora Lap Counter" get 1st. "Dibs".. will mail them protected & Yes, 4-FREE :roll:
NOTE; these are mint & were Well-Stored what you see on the "Top" of the pic. Is My Hasty mounting w/ a piece of Scotch-Tape :-/ NO damage was done to the peel-stick metallic decal..










here's My 1st..... , "Teaser".. HO Scale Beacons....
why buy/pay $14 +, then add shipping $. 
When ALL You "Wanted", was 1 or 2.. (??)










Bubba 123 




























Here, is "Phase I", of; Racing-Rigs UP-Grade Parts. "Teasers".. >

Parts to finish My "Plow" & Beyond... ought to arrive on 8/15/16.
(Rig-Tractor, Dump-Truck, Wrecker, ect)

PS; tires/wheels are "IN" and "ON".. new pics & angles later on today/night (I Hope) 

The "Snow-Plow" is Now "Complete"...
waiting on mirrors for the "Racing-Rigs" by the end of the week..


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> Hey!!
> Finally got the "Outside" of our shop, kinda-finished (after several yrs. of planning/work.. still need to complete; "Landscaping"..)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smile2:


can some either show Me How-2; BUMP This To; My beginning of "My Garage" Thread (??).. (For posting @ least "JUST" the Pics ??) I'm a Tech-Dummy :-/ TY ;-)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wheels look good Bub, I like chrome!!! 
Not sure what you are wanting to do??? Sounds like you want to add this pic to the first post of your thread? Go to the first of your garage thread, click on the "edit" at the lower right, when the page pops up, add the picture link from photobucket, then click on "save", lower right... If you don't like it, re-edit...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wheels look good Bub, I like chrome!!!
> Not sure what you are wanting to do??? Sounds like you want to add this pic to the first post of your thread? Go to the first of your garage thread, click on the "edit" at the lower right, when the page pops up, add the picture link from photobucket, then click on "save", lower right... If you don't like it, re-edit...RM


TY Randy !! :wink2:
hoping to make these into; "$Cheap$" UP-Grade Kits. for "Slot-Semis", and
"Truck Only" versions (Dump Trucks, Wreckers, ect..) 
still "Tweeking" Mirrors & Traction-Tires for the Drive-Axle on Chassis.

Bubba (The Senile) 123 >


----------



## SuperDave321

Snowplow is cool as are all of them. Do the headlights work on the plow? If not I see an easy LED conversion.


----------



## Bubba 123

SuperDave321 said:


> Snowplow is cool as are all of them. Do the headlights work on the plow? If not I see an easy LED conversion.


yes the headlights & "Driving Lights" are functional w/ a AFX lighted chassis.
hopefully, I will get some more "Tech" pics on the snowplow.. since it's the 1st completely finished, also updates, I removed the "Sleeper" & moved the
sand/salt spreader forwards on the chassis... waiting for the contact cement to dry...

I'm "Shoot'n" fer'; Real/Functional Dually Tires, with wheels that are realistically highly detailed. and "Rig" mirrors.. the snowplow has all that now & the rest of my rigs aren't far behind... all should be finished by late up-coming week (parts are already on their way in Da' Mail) > 

as soon as I get ALL the "Bugs" worked out... 
I'll be offering several kits with; Mirrors, Dually Wheels, w/Chassis Drive Axle Tires... that give good traction... I'll have a "Truck Kit" & a "Rig Kit"
to make them as affordable as possible.. some parts, I have to "Customize"
to work well.. depending on the MFG. Of BODY being Used (Aurora, AW, Tyco
ect.. :roll:

TY :wink2:
Bubba (The Senile) 123 >


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> TY Randy !! :wink2:
> hoping to make these into; "$Cheap$" UP-Grade Kits. for "Slot-Semis", and
> "Truck Only" versions (Dump Trucks, Wreckers, ect..)
> still "Tweeking" Mirrors & Traction-Tires for the Drive-Axle on Chassis.
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 >


Hey All,

As promised, More "Teasers"..










here I have the Peterbuilt Snow-Plow (above) "Tweeked" (see below pic)
It has All Its Dually's, matching front single, Drive -Axle/Traction Duallies,
Mirrors, Amber warning-light Bar (Non-Functioning, But the Headlights & Driving lights do work.)

Did a "More-Realistic" Body-Change. By Removing the "Sleeper" Box..
I haven't checked on the AW Racing-Rig Bodies.. But the AURORA version
is held on by 4 "Melted-Pegs" (??) on the very back.. Be Careful, they are
very close to the actual cab's rear pegs, when u "Slice" them off the underside of the body with an Exacto-Knife... 




























more pics on the way.. should have the rest of the parts for the Rigs on Monday . :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 >


----------



## XracerHO

So your ready for the winter, nice work on the snow plow! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking truck Bub!!! Does look better without the sleeper. I hope it spends all of it's time in the garage this winter!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good looking truck Bub!!! Does look better without the sleeper. I hope it spends all of it's time in the garage this winter!!! RM



Thanks Guys :wink2:
Or Just "Parading" around.. got a small "Fleet" of Plows.. More than this City Has !! :surprise:










Bubba (The Senile) 123 :smile2:


----------



## Bubba 123

hey, got the new Drive-Axle's Tires in today...
haven't tested them yet. 
but they "Should" work like the T-Jet Truck Dually's do...
about the same composition/materials.. Not Silicone, me thinks it be Real Rubber.. & soft enough for gripping, with highly-detailed treads & sidewalls..

Mirrors should be in tomorrow-ish :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 >


----------



## Bubba 123

well,
heat wave has broke for a bit (only 72o @ noon @ never got 2 the 70's yesterday :grin2: )

some updates;




























finally finished the Matchbox Plow...
added west coast mirrors, finished the liquid de-icing system.. 
w/ a "Pump" & "spray nozzles"...

I'm leaving the wheels/tires "Original", so the Plow doesn't fit "Funky" .. 'Sides, They are already; "Dually's". 
w/ the upgrade wheels tires.. later this season, I'll check ground clearances
(don't want to open a can of worms..)

more to come :wink2:


----------



## Bubba 123

more on; Bubba's Texaco...











got it pretty well "Done"... added some 1/87 JL Innovations Service-Station Accessories; green tire rack on left of the building.. 
"Tire-Display" just to the right of the office door.. 
Trash cans w/ lids...
Finally, a "Gas-Can" (red) sitting between the Bay Doors... 

Need 2 get a 1/87 pedestal-style tire-pump.. maybe a floor-jack or 2, and found some Amco (??) weather-tight rolling-cart stock display.. 
then I should be "Done".. :laugh:
back to the Rigs :wink2:
Bubba :smile2:


----------



## Bubba 123

OK!!!
Back to the rigs/upgrades :wink2:





































part; 1


----------



## Bubba 123

part 2;


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You been busy Bubba!!! Lot's of good stuff...like the service center!!! RM


----------



## alpink

Bubbah, liking all I see here.
your pictures are sharp and accurate.
good job man


----------



## XracerHO

Really like all the Rig upgrades especially the BP tanker & your Texaco service station! Keep up the great work. ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> Bubbah, liking all I see here.
> your pictures are sharp and accurate.
> good job man


Thanks Al,
it takes a but.. but the camera is pretty-much programed for "We, Who Are Technology-Impaired."..:grin2:

Bubba :laugh:

added a pic or 2 on post 68 (Snowman's Rig, from "Smokey & the Bandit")
Also; the "Reefer-Trailer", is a 1/87 out of "Walthers" $ 8.99 + ride..
it's a "Bare-Bones" & you have to detail it, and glue Carrier A/C Unit on...
still have to get those Red/Silver stripes that go on the bottom of trailers used for "Spotting" in the dark/storms.. OR you can get 1 "Finished" with a logo. Fer' about $27.00.. Both versions come w/ mounted spare tire & "Landing-Gear" stands on under-belly..


----------



## Bubba 123

XracerHO said:


> Really like all the Rig upgrades especially the BP tanker & your Texaco service station! Keep up the great work. ..RL


TY :smile2:
the "BP Rig" was a Totally-Custom Job from the ground Up (and fully-lighted w/ LEDs) from our very-own Slot Car Man :grin2:
all I did was add the wheels/tires to the Tractor & mirrors.. 

Bubba ;-)

PS: I have enough parts for "2" Rig-Upgrade Kits (wheels, tires, drive-axle tires (rubber), slave-wheels axles, mirrors) If anyone wants to do some trading ;-)
I'm "Looking" for; a 1/87 scale 1950's-present "Pedestal Air-Regulator & hose" for my service station.. U know, those (Usually Red or White) "Time-Meter Looking" things. that you cranked what air pressure U wanted & hose for Tires, ect . before the $$PAY$$ For Air Gizmo's..


----------



## Bubba 123

Also have; 1/87 Amber-Beacons (NON-Working, BUT Could be Made 2 work, Translucent Amber plastic for Plows, Tow Trucks ect..

Also "Last-Call" for any/all; "FREE-B's" from Bob, @ Slot Car Central...
For Individuals who are Restoring this; "Aurora Lap Counter".. I Will mail them protected & Yes, 4-FREE :roll:
NOTE; these are mint & were Well-Stored what you see on the "Top" of the pic. Is My Hasty mounting w/ a piece of Scotch-Tape :-/ NO damage was done to the peel-stick metallic decal..










here's My 1st..... , "Teaser".. HO Scale Beacons....
why buy/pay $14 +, then add shipping $. 
When ALL You "Wanted", was 1 or 2.. (??)










Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> part 2;


FINALLY !!!
got to "Road-Test", the Plow AND Racing Rigs..
Those NEW detailed tires Working GREAT for Traction!!!
Either as "Single" rear-axel, "Dual" Rear axel, & Even WITH Pulling a Trailer !!
They are a "HIT"!! 
will get/post some close-up shots of just the tires & Rims ASAP >

Bubba :wink2:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking shiney wheels!!! Glad they work...
Trucks look good too!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123

*LAST CAL On "FREE-B's" !!!!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good looking shiney wheels!!! Glad they work...
> Trucks look good too!!! RM


BIG "TY", RM :grin2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:




Also "Last-Call" for any/all; "FREE-B's" from Bob, @ Slot Car Central...
Restoring this; "Aurora Lap Counter".. I Will mail them protected & Yes, 4-FREE 
NOTE; these are mint & were Well-Stored what you see on the "Top" of the pic. Is My Hasty mounting w/ a piece of Scotch-Tape :-/ NO damage was done to the peel-stick metallic decal..










Bubba (The Senile) 123 :surprise:

..."Ya' GOTTA' Wonder... IF Ya' CAN'T Even GIVE "IT" Away !!..) >


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> BIG "TY", RM :grin2:
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also "Last-Call" for any/all; "FREE-B's" from Bob, @ Slot Car Central...
> Restoring this; "Aurora Lap Counter".. I Will mail them protected & Yes, 4-FREE
> NOTE; these are mint & were Well-Stored what you see on the "Top" of the pic. Is My Hasty mounting w/ a piece of Scotch-Tape :-/ NO damage was done to the peel-stick metallic decal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 :surprise:
> 
> ..."Ya' GOTTA' Wonder... IF Ya' CAN'T Even GIVE "IT" Away !!..) >


LAST-CALL.. Bumpity-Bump !!


----------



## Bubba 123

Hey :wink2:
With a BIG.."TY" to Al Pink, for the Diecast :woohoo:

I've gotten "This-Far", on a "Correct"; "Starsky & Hutch" Torino :smile2:

the Front axle is still, about 1/16" too far foreward..
Note; of the Use of some "SL-1" parts, got it THIS far...

Will be exchanging the Dash Chassis, with a Complete "SL-1" during this Winter's Months :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :smile2:


----------



## Bubba 123

Hey-a!!
After MANY-Hours, Over SEVERAL-Days.. Of FIGHTING w/ "Photo-Bucket"
HERE @ Last. Is the FINISHED, 4-Gear Chassis; "Starsky/Hutch" Torino (BIG TY to Al Pink for the "Donor-Body" :grin2 




















Bubba (The Senile) 123 :smile2:


----------



## XracerHO

Finished Torino looks Great! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

"Next-Up"..
"Earl's" been working overtime these past couple weeks :surprise:



Bubba 123 said:


> ok, try #3...
> this is an AMT 1/32 Snap Tight Model I got from PP....
> I have the body finished, as well as the roll-cage (which might need further "Trimmings" later)
> It's on its was to be a Serious 1/32 NASCAR Slot Car...
> going to mount it on a fully adjustable; G-Slot HO-1 Chassis (see bottom link to see/read about chassis)..
> 
> will see how this goes, if successful I also have an AMT 1/32 Avanti from PP as well....
> and a Lindberg 1/32; '52 ('51??) Chevy 2door, but I think I'll use the last of my Eldon Chassis for it..
> 
> I'll be doing the Avanti body soon, so they both will be ready when the chassis come in....
> 
> Wish Me Luck !!
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123
> 
> 
> I'm "Intending" to add all I can of an interior that the chassis will allow....
> 
> 1 GSLOT H01 Ready To Run Fully Adjustable 1:32 slot car chassis w/motor NIB | eBay


Hey all !!

Now working on the AMT 1/32, '63 "Avanti" by Studebaker...
just got the outer body ready for Primer-shot, & finding anything I "Missed"..
This model is actually advertised to be converted in a slot car, & comes w/ modified front underscoop..
As well as 1 already molded into the chassis... I used the "Chassis" version, easier to ling up in place correctly.
As well as aligning the rear back panel.... some body-putty @ the part's-seams as per the norm.. BUT, AMT did a GREAT detailed/fit job. 

these pics are "Phase" 1..

I shot the Total Detailed-Out Xmas Bat Amphicar, But, lighting was BAD.. so trying to Re-Shoot it tomorrow...
I'll post them here too, until I do a more Detailed Pic Shoot 




























now for Omega's Xmas Exchange Car ^_^ 










Better pics coming soon... Good day 4 Pic-Shoot 

Well, "These are "Better".. But the lighting is wrong, it shows the "Black" to look like a Blotchy-Brush Job by a Chimpanzee. 

this as a far as I could get 4now.. having to Load photobucket & then transfer here.

Bubba (The Senile) 123

"Hopefully" Tomorrow (Tuesday) will be "Sunny". & do a re-shoot


----------



## XracerHO

Like Avanti's too! Cool work on the Bat Amphicar! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

XracerHO said:


> Like Avanti's too! Cool work on the Bat Amphicar! ..RL


TY :wink2:
shot the Avanti the other day... was detailing it B-4 final assembly..
noticed the passenger front fender didn't get a good coat to cover all the primer (looked Spotted-Dirty)...
took a chance, masked & reshot it (only the side was in question, so used the top fender ridge to make the masking)..
Lucked-Out :thumbsup:

got it re-detailed (side emblem & direction light)..
letting it cure, then Future it again ...

almost "There" !!

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## Bubba 123

These pics, are the "Fully-Assembled" version.. WITH Chrome & "Glass..... 
I'll try & shoot the Dash & steering wheel later  

Does Anyone Know, "What" type of chassis, "IF" any.. Would Line-Up with the "3" mounting posts (???)
It's a 1/32 AMT... :O 2-posts under, and slightly forward the windshield, & 1-post centered under the trunk ???


























































this as a far as I could get 4now.. having to Load photobucket & then transfer here :'( 

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :blink:


----------



## Bubba 123

Now, 4 Omega's Xmas build ...

Now for Omega's Xmas Exchange Car ^_^ 
What A Build this IS !!! :O 














































"Finally"!! a Shoot that came out Decent ^_^ 

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :blink:


----------

